# first time to italy



## sno_fun

Hi all, planning to go to Italy for the first time this year and was just wondering if there was any differences from driving in france, have been looking but cant find any rules or regulations, will be drivin a hymer b544 with a sccoter on a rack attached. Any other help or advice appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly

sno_fun said:


> Hi all, planning to go to Italy for the first time this year and was just wondering if there was any differences from driving in france, have been looking but cant find any rules or regulations, will be drivin a hymer b544 with a sccoter on a rack attached. Any other help or advice appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I envy you ! Lovely country to tour and don't be put off by stories of awful driving.

You will need a reflective red striped board to attach to your scooter to show the furthest extent it sticks out, There's been a lot of discussion as to whether it should be ( cheap) plastic of more expensive aluminium. We've used plastic for 3 years now and no-one has noticed and/ or commented. They are available from Fiamma or camping shops - about £5 for the plastic one.

G

The lady is optional:
( This from fiamma at £4.99)


----------



## Zebedee

Take some vallium with you. 8O 8O 8O 

The Italians are very skilful drivers on the whole, but unless you are used to the cut and thrust of the hot rod racing track . . . . . a few extra pairs of clean under-drawers might also be handy.   

I exaggerate a little, but they do like to get on with it, and it can be a bit un-nerving until you get used to it.

 Cheers


----------



## Smilo

Zebedee said:


> I exaggerate a little, but they do like to get on with it, and it can be a bit un-nerving until you get used to it.


I don't lack confidence when driving abroad, but hell, motorway driving near and around major Italian cities wore...... me...... out.


----------



## Grizzly

Smilo said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> , motorway driving near and around major Italian cities wore...... me...... out.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to compete and don't feel you have to rush. Stick to the speed that you are comfortable with and keep tucked neatly in your inside lane and let the rest get on with it. On the whole Italian drivers are fast but we have never been hooted and gestured at - something that has happened in UK.
> 
> Service stations -especially along the west coast, can be pretty dreadful; small, crowded and with cars abandoned rather than parked. I'd rather leave the motorway and go a short distance for my coffee break rather than attempt to park at some of them. They are the only places where I've felt a little unhappy about security when leaving the van too- though I might be doing them an injustice.
> 
> Don't forget your lights as you go through tunnels.
> 
> G
Click to expand...


----------



## safariboy

It will be a matter of opinion but I found Italy O.K. except for the Milan ring road, the road to Venice from Milan and especially the Brunner pass. There are just as bad places in France. 
When you get off the main roads navigation can be "interesting" and a good navigator is a great help. We found ourself driving past the Duomo in Florence!


----------



## Smilo

safariboy said:


> ... Italy O.K. except for the Milan ring road,


It was before we had sat nav, but, yeah, that's the stretch wot did me 'ead in. I tried that sitting-politely-in-the-nearside-lane trick, but as I recall it frequently turned into an exit lane, or looked as if it would, when I didn't want to exit.

I seem to remember thinking that non-motorway roads had surprisingly low speed limits, often lower than a similar road's in the UK.


----------



## framptoncottrell

Grizzly said:


> Don't forget your lights as you go through tunnels.
> 
> G


Isn't there a new rule about leaving dipped headlights on all the time outside towns, or am I dreaming?

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## geraldandannie

framptoncottrell said:


> Isn't there a new rule about leaving dipped headlights on all the time outside towns, or am I dreaming?


No, Roy, you're not dreaming. 'Tis true.

Gerald


----------



## billym

Italy was OK for driving. Rome was fine . No problem. But Naples was just amazing ..... even Lonely Planet says there are no driving rules there.....Brilliant !!


----------



## geraldandannie

I think the thing about driving in Italy is that there are very few rules, and what rules there are, no one has read them, including the police.

It's pretty much a free for all, but the thing is, the Italian drivers are fantastic. They have been taught to 'expect the unexpected', because it happens all the time. As a first time Brit, you find it kind of unnerving, but actually, it's very comforting. You can anything you like, including really stupid things, and the Italians will understand and take avoiding action like it was an every day occurrence. Which, in fact, it is 8O

My first encounter with Italy in a motorhome :: here ::

Gerald


----------



## Superk

Just completed 7,400 mile tour with over 5,000 in Italy including Sicily and 67 different stopovers.
The Italians drive differently and when you first hit Italian roads close to any town it will become apparent. Some would call it positive others aggressive maybe better to call it positive aggression. Take a look at the cars in any city nearly every one will have a bump or scrape on it. Road rules are there to be broken. Why overtake on a straight stretch where you can see what's coming when it's more fun and thrilling to do it on a blind corner or brow of a hill? If you don't move on immediately at the lights you will be hooted. However, it's OK if you see your mate to just stop in the road and let him lean in for a 15-minute chat. Going to fetch the morning bread and no parking place - just leave it in the road double-ranked. Yet they show remarkable skill - weaving their way through narrow cobbled medieval streets at great speed. They don't hog motorway centre lanes like we do but for some unknown reason may drive at high speed or a very slow speed when they will keep over the right-hand line to allow others to pass. The sight that brings a big smile to your face is a tiny 3-wheeler Piaggio Ape holding up a 40-tonne truck - they're always forgiven.
How to survive? - relax don't get wound up - you are on holiday. Drive deliberately - don't give way, let people in or stop at pedestrian crossings (unless there is someone actually in front of you) - they don't and nobody expects you to. If you do they won't know how to deal with it - pedestrians will be paralysed.
Signposting can be challenging - often the sign will be on the road your supposed to be going down with no prior indication. Signs that look like they mean turn left actually mean carry on the road your on. Remember motorway signs are in green non-motorway in blue.
Some do find the big cities a nightmare particularly if you don't know where you're going but that's true of London as well.
If you don't know where your going - stop and ask - you may get lots of versions but likely as not if it's a small place someone will jump in their car and show you the way.
Lovely people. We went to the worst areas of Palermo, Catania, Naples and even the Mafia stronghold of Corleone in Sicily and around the toe of Italy - always friendly and helpful. Try and learn a few word of Italian it can make a big difference.
Enjoy your trip.
Keith


----------



## Smilo

sno fun, don't be discouraged!!!!


----------



## eddied

*Driving in Italy*

 Buon giorno Sno-Fun, and benvenuto onto our interesting motorway and high road system. What can I add to what has already been said ? Motorway service areas are not as bad as painted, many are being rennovated, many are very spacious, and many now have motorhome service points. Driving is fast and aggressive, and to counter this with a motorhome I drive steady and defensively. In cities, be wary of suddenly stoppng to let a pedestrian cross - 9 times out of 10 a scooter will overtake you and try to kill the pedestrian. Be security concious yes, but paranoic about it no. Always drive on main roads/motorways with dipped headlights,this is the law, not always enforced, but helpful to other drivers.
Most important of all, learn to just relax and enjoy the countryside you're passing through. 
A useful radio station on traffice conditions for the whole country is 103.30 - ISO radio, which does bulletins from time to time in (terrible) English.
If you have internet on the road, www.autostrade.it, with English available and live web-cams of critical road situations.
saluti,
eddied

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Eddied

It might be helpful if you could explain the weird (to us) system of buying a snack meal at an Italian motorway rest area.

It can be awfully difficult when you don't speak each other's language very well, and you sometimes have to pay for the food and get the little chitty before you even get to look at it and choose what you want. :? 

Sometimes it's difficult to guess what the food items are, and the names rarely mean anything, so it can be a bit of an adventure. :lol: :lol: 

Any priceless hints or beezer wheezes?? :?


----------



## Sonesta

We recently returned from a trip to Italy/Sicily but sadly had to return home early due to a tragic event but I must say prior to this we were having the most amazing time and it was a very exciting and interesting country to visit.

I daren't drive our motorhome - so my husband has the pleasure of all that but even as a mere passenger, I found in certain parts of Italy you needed nerves of steel! The main roads and motorways are fine and we experienced no problems on them but when we hit the towns and cities it often seemed like a free for all and the Italians did not appear to stick to any road laws or rules! We learnt in the end, that if you are bigger than them (which, with an approx 30 foot long motorhome we often were) you just had to be brave and go for it - because sitting there politely waiting, like we english do, for someone to let you in - was certainly not the Italian motorists way of doing things! Fortunately being the passenger, I could go through this proceedure with my eyes firmly closed and only open them up again when I heard my husband heave a sigh of relief but maybe as a driver, that isn't the most preferable approach! 8O 

By the way we discovered that when an Italian motorist flashes his headlights at you - either day or night, it means he is coming through regardless - so don't make the mistake we were doing in the early days of our journey by thinking that this was some kind person allowing us to proceed - because it wasn't!

All in all, providing you keep your nerve and stay calm and drive cautiously, you will be ok and most of the time driving in Italy was problem free - it is just in the busier major towns and cities that traffic can become congested and therefore life just suddenly seems very mad and hectic. However,  we tried to avoid these areas wherever possible or at least plan our journey so that we hit such places during their quieter times.

Most of all enjoy the experience and I can honestly say you will love Italy and if like us, you appreciate a country's history and culture then Italy is full of wonderful opportunities and there are some beautiful and magnificent places to visit and we cannot wait to return.

Sue


----------



## 103258

*Have Fun its a great place*

Travelled for 2 weeks in Italy with a 250cc scooter on the back.A good combination to have in some of the smaller steets areas of Italy. Pisa is a lovely place to stay, There is a park just within walking distance from the tower it is within a corner of a supermarket, Security fresh water & a toilet disposal, Pompie is lovely and a lot of small motorhome parks behind a locked gate and walls very secure, This is whare the scooter comes in, a lovely place. Rome there is a site heading in to the centre and lies within easy driving of the ring system. Secure behind a barrier and within a hop and a skip of the tram/train system to the centre of Rome for a euro in and out.That is the only italian area i did not wish to risk the scooter or motorhome? but when you are sat outside eating and drinking in the warm! ask yourself a question? What do the italian police call "Driving without due care and attention?" Illegal parking??? . We felt very safe and had a superb time, just amazed at the amount of litter and refuse in such a lovely place.
You will enjoy the experience I am sure as Italy has a great combination & ability to tickle a lot of human senses and emotions!.

Enjoy & regards
GingerT
:wink:


----------



## safariboy

"Hi Eddied

It might be helpful if you could explain the weird (to us) system of buying a snack meal at an Italian motorway rest area.

It can be awfully difficult when you don't speak each other's language very well, and you sometimes have to pay for the food and get the little chitty before you even get to look at it and choose what you want. Confused

Sometimes it's difficult to guess what the food items are, and the names rarely mean anything, so it can be a bit of an adventure. Laughing Laughing

Any priceless hints or beezer wheezes?? ""

Not always the same but usually you go to the cash desk and tell them what you want. Pay for it. They give you a ticket from the machine.

You then go to where they make the drinks etc and give him the ticet 
The ticket sometimes does not have on it what you asked for so tell them what you want.. (drinks at the same price may all be called the same)
safariboy


----------



## Rapide561

*Driving in Italy*

Hello

Take a look at www.drive-alive.co.uk and have a look at the driving in Italy section.

It does not worry me driving over there. On the A4 from Milan heading east, I find though I drive quicker just to keep pace.

Russell


----------



## hilldweller

Once you get used to the idea that Road Rage, Driving without due care and attention, Dangerous driving are re-classified as Advanced Driving in Italy it all fits into place.

Except.

<< Clarkson Pause >>

In Naples, where you have to have L plates to drive to the above low standards. All scooter drivers are failed Kamakaze pilots practicing for their next attempt.

It's fun.


----------



## eddied

*4 way Neapolitan deadlock*

:roll: now really, it isn't all that bad.
The four way Neapolitan deadlock is quite simple to negotiate. It starts with nobody at a junction giving way to anyone else, hence the deadlock. With your motorhome just ease gently and persistently forward, avoiding at all costs eye contact with anyone at all. What you have to be especially careful of is the Reverse Funnel Effect, when above named deadlock suddenly opens out into a large square without any apparent right of way, and vehicles shoot all over the place like peas out of a peashooter.
The traffic light Russian Roulette is also quite challenging - if green go fast, if amber go a bit faster, if red go faster still and say 'Hail Mary' three times when you have successfully negotiated the junction. Yesterday I had quite an argment on road legality with son number 2. He was complaining because himself and several other motorists were 'held up' by a German reg. vehicle proceeding along a dangerous narrow stretch of
road rigidly observing the 60 Kph speed limit, thus causing severe tailbacks!
Coming back to zebedee's question : it is the custom in all motorway service areas, and most bars everywhere, that a cashier and not the person doing the serving controls the takings. You therefore decide what you want first, pay for it, and then tell the serer behind the bar what it is you have ordered.
A brief vocabulary:
Caffe - small strong black espresso coffee taste
Caffe macchiata - as above with a dash of milk
Caffe corretto - as above with a dash of aniseed or your favourite liquor.
Cappuccino (strictly only up to 11:00 a.m.) - Hot frothed milk with an espresso thrown into it.
Latte macchiato - strictly in a tall glass, a glass of hot milk with an espresso thrown into it
Americano - frowned on, but if youmdare ask for it, a long weak black coffee to which you add your own milk.

Te - tea, usually served with a tea bag to swish around in your cup, and a slice of lemon. If you like tea with milk, specify 'un po' di latte freddo a parte'
Coca Cola - Coca Cola
Aranciata, Fanta - Orangade, Franta
Spremuta d'arancia - fresh orange juice
Spremuta di limone - fresh lemon juice
Te' freddo - Iced tea, in various flavours - limone, pesca(peach) albicocca(apricot)
Suco di frutta - fruit juice - pera(pear) -ananas(pineapple) - pesca(peach)
- albicocca(apricot)
Suco di mela - apple juice
Analcolico - non alcholic aperitifs such as Campari soda, Crodino

Pannino - baguette type sandwich, con prosciutto (ham) formaggio (cheese) tonno(tuna)
Toast - toasted sandwich, with filling as above
Tramezzino - 3 tier club sandwich with soft bread - variety of fillings - have a look first.
Piadina - the Romagna version of pizza, with tomatoe, cheese, or ham fillings
Pizza - pizza
Cornetto - croissant, semplice (no filling) marmellata (with apricot jam) al cioccolato(with gooey Nutella chocolate)
Kraffen - doughnut
Bombolone - a round doughnut 'bomb' with creamy filling

I think that'll do for now,
buon appetito
eddied


----------



## sno_fun

Thanks to all for the replies and recomendations,and to grizzly and for the info and eddied for the lingo, it seems we will be having an interesting as well as enjoyable time in Italy this year, had heard that driving could be "interesting" but nothing ive read would put me off going, if anything after hearing how well you all speak about it am looking forward to it all the more.

Thanks again


----------



## Vennwood

We recently returned from 6 weeks in Italy and have to agree with many of the posts here on driving behavior - fortunately we adopted Eddied's approach and just kept our cool and tried not to get "bullied" into rushing. The Italian drivers appeared no worse than many other European countries. My advice is, where practical, use the motorways wherever possible as it is cheaper than France but watch out for the potholes - poor road surfaces were our major concern, especially as the Italians favour the raised motorways and use short sections with gaps between them. Other points, and I would love comments from Eddied, was the issue or guarded or unguarded camping sostas - we couldn't tell the difference other than the price and we were pleasantly robbed on more than one occasion when asked to pay 12/15/20 Euros for parking in a "guarded and fenced carpark/sosta" only to find that around 5pm the gate was left open and the attendant drove off into the sunset on his moped. However it did raise concerns and uneasiness at night - not that we had any problems whatsoever. One final comment would be that in our oppinion the west coast is not at it's best in Jan/Feb - on the majority of sites we were the only people around for miles - including the site at Pompeii


----------



## Zebedee

Vennwood said:


> on the majority of sites we were the only people around for miles - including the site at Pompeii


Go back in August and you won't be able to open your windows fully because the next door van will be so close! :roll: 8O 8O :roll:

Lovely country though, and such friendly people too. Unlike some folk I don't have a problem with the French, but I have to say the Italians are much more spontaneously friendly - even when you are not clutching a handful of "negotiables".


----------



## pneumatician

*Italy*

Seeing the volume of info already posted I will be brief. We have travelled in Italy on several occasions and will in all probability end up there in May.
If you leave what we consider to be a safe braking distance a lorry or two will insert itself. I dont think I have ever engaged Auto cruise in Italy. The Autostrada, especially the Mediteranean one is always very busy, over the Alps we find not so bad.
We find them very macho drivers ie quite content to drive safely when not observed but when in town they like to show off.
Fantastic country, camp sites OK but pitches can be small we pay extra for super pitches usually serviced.

Enjoy
Steve


----------



## andyangyh

We found the Italian people charming - helpful and gregarious. That is.....until they get behind a steering wheel. Then they turn into psychopaths. It's very strange to find the countrymen of the people who have just moved their motorhome to make room for you, plied you with wine, local sausage and cheese, introduced you to their extended family and told you all the best places to visit in the area are now, five minutes later, trying to kill you by driving into the side of your van.

And don't get me started on the kamikaze scooters. We were travelling with friends and they swore that at one time a couple of scooters that couldn't get past them on either the right or the left were attempting to come over the top.

Road signs - the sign pointing to the city you are trying to reach will be the eighth one down on the pole that also holds signs to the local laundrette, trattoria, Lidls, hairdresser, cemetery, scooter dealership and football stadium. You will have precisely half a second to read this before the lights turn green and you are covered in scooters and deafened by the hooting from behind.

Conditions of roads - superb in places and awful in others. We went along a "new" section of dual carriageway in Tuscany and I swear that they had put the potholes in at the same time as they painted the white lines.

Supermarket food sections have four aisles of tinned tomatoes, eight aisles of pasta and not a lot else. 

Would we go back? Yes - because Rome, Saturnia, Venice, Sienna, Florence, Lake Maggiore and the Cinque Terra are just amazing and, despite their behaviour when driving, the people are lovely. One hint - when in Rome and wanting to cross the road without ending up like a badger (ie - squashed flat) you need to find a nun. Nuns are the only thing that can stop an Italian driver in his tracks. They just march out into 6 lanes of traffic and it's like Moses parting the Red Sea. Cardinals are even beter but nuns are more common.

And make sure you visit the Trevi Fountains, St Peters and the Vatican Museums and Sistine Chapel and go to a Papal Audience on a Wednesday. Don't get a ticket for this latter event - stand where the barriers join St Peters (looking from the outer end of the square) and the Pope will be driven past you slowly and only feet away. Join the faithful in their reserved seats and you won't be within 50 yards of him.

And eat lots of ice cream - and stay at the "Aire" in La Spezia and get the bus into town and then the train to the Cinque Terra villages. But most of all - you know those knives that Ben Hur's opponent had fitted to his chariot wheels? Get some of them and you can drive in perfect safety as you watch bits of minced scooterist fly into the distance.


----------



## 107286

We are off to a wedding in Sorrento in July so I have read with interest the comments posted on this subject, the last posting has had me crying out loud with laughter, I have had an email from eddied with some excellent advice on where to stay etc. as I was feeling a bit insecure about going to Italy especially as we will have our 5 yr old with us, I have now booked us onto two sites one in Rome and one in Sorrento so am feeling a lot happier, I will keep a diary of events of our Italian trip to post afterwards so that I may add my experience, please keep these stories coming, so funny but imformative.


----------

